# I need suggestions/comments on buying new tires



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

I've got 57k on my BFGoodrich T/A tires, and although I could probably make it through this winter, I'd be doing alot of spinning, slipping, and sliding.

I am looking at either another set of Goodrich or the Goodyear Wrangler AT/S. A set of (4) P265/75R/16 will cost me about $480 if I buy them in Soo, Canada (and would cost well over $700 locally).

I can't complain about getting 57k from the Goodrich, but this time around I am leaning towards the Goodyear Wrangler because I like the tread design. Do any of you have these on your truck and if so, do you give them thumbs-up or thumbs-down?

Not interested in off-brands as I've had a few sets before that wore very poorly.

I won't have the cash for a few more weeks, so any comments, advice, or suggestions between now and then would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Rasdale (Mar 1, 2000)

If you want a tire that gives you long mileage, go with a set of michelins. I had a 1989 Chevy 3/4 ton 2 wheel drive pickup that I drove for 300,240 miles. It came with michelins and in the 11 years I owned it, I purchased only two new sets of tires. A set of tires got me between 95,000 and 110,000 miles. A set of them ran about $600.00.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

Eastern Yooper,
My truck has 95K and I'm on my second set of Good Years. The first still had tread at 70K( I think they were ATS'), but I was starting to feel insecure at 80mph. The new ones have a little more aggressive tread. Can't say enough about Good Year.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Wranglers are nice sticky tires, but they don't wear too well. I have a CK2500 that is hauling 2-3000# every day, and am just getting ready to replace a set of Michelens after 74,000 miles. the OEM uniroyals lasted 36,000.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2001)

Agree with Esox. Have 17,000 on my truck,and i'll be surprised if I get 40 thou out of them.


----------



## Stinger (Jan 29, 2000)

Got 60K out of Goodyear RT/S wranglers on the Jeep Cherokee and just bought another set. I love them. Make sure you rotate and they will last. Presently have 36K on the Ranger 4x4 off road (16inch Goodyear RT/S) and can't even see the wear. Nice tread and they hug the pavement and work great in the snow. Good buy for the buck.


----------



## Tim Baker (Jan 18, 2000)

I got 75k out of my Goodyear Wranglers RT/S's. The only tire I will ever buy again. The key is to rotate every 15K and they will last.

The RT/S's only cost $115/tire here in Ann Arbor.

Tim


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I have a set of Michelin LTX M/S on my Safari.
I just purchased them last fall but I LOVE THEM .
They were great in the snow last winter. I was surprised how well it did in the snow for a van. My brother-in-law owns/runs a pretty decent size tire store in Troy. They are the same tires he has on his Escalade. He swears by them.

Just my .02


----------



## rocketmike (Feb 12, 2001)

that was just soooo wrong, SFK!!

having spent more early years in a tire shop, go with the Michelins; second choice would be the good year rt/s.

nice wear, great tread.

using all michelins on my work trucks, never felt safer, or had any troubles.

mike out


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

I've been running the Bridgestone Dueler APT's and am now and putting on a set of Bridgestone Dueler A/T's (the APT's arn't made anymore). They are rated as a 50,000 mile tire and I've got a hair over 65,000 on them and still have some tread left but the wear bars are now becoming visible. They are pretty quite on the road and really grip well in the rain, snow and mud and not squirly. Value tire in Okemos MI., is putting them on for $340.00. I've been very pleased with their performance on my 2WD dodge dakota, as I have driven through some stuff that by all rights should have had me stuck but good. Check out http://www.tirerack.com/tires/index.jsp for reviews on the tires your interested in, this is a very informitive site on tires.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Finland????? C'mon Splitshot, what would some Finn know about making a snow tire????


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2001)

SFk------I thought I seen the Taliban driving those funky 4-door Toyotas with those same tires.-------------------------------------------------------------------- Abdullateks, for all of your driving needs.


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

I've had great luck with Michelins as well, but like Craig said, you can check reviews on tirerack.com.

SFK, I don't know about the rest of them, but I got your joke (at least I hope you were joking  ).


----------



## Randy (Mar 25, 2001)

I just had my another set of Michelins LTX M\S put on my truck. 

There a great tire.Got 42,000 miles on Goodyear Wranglers oringal on the truck. Michelins got me 93,000 miles, looking for 95,000 on this set. They come with a price tag of $684.84 in Kalamazoo.

I got my money out of them, hope I need another set before I need a new truck 1


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

Hey guys: THANKS for all the replies!

I anticipated getting only 6-7 hits and this is waaaaaay beyond that.

Sure do appreciate the info. Looks like I'll probably get the Wranglers but I'm going to check-out the Michelins before I do.

And some of the replies had me ROFLMFAO!!!!


----------



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

I like my Super Swamper Boggers! they well get ya through the beepest goo , sand, trees , rocks, hills, and any thing but pavement! they'll last about 10000 miles on pavement! mine are 35x16 on 15 inchx 10 wheels only $230.each!


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

I've got a set of Wrangler MTR's. Awesome is the only word for the traction they provide both mud and snow. Only bad point is milage, if they are properly rotated about 30-35k is but all you'll get out of them.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

BF Goodrich AT's.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Splitshot, thats why I had the little guy winking at the end of the post.


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

If you are looking for mileage go with the Wrangler. If you are looking for a good all terrain tire that gets descent mileage, look at a Mickey Thompson MTX. I have had both sets and like them both for different reasons. My Uncle owns a tire store and deals with alot of off road tires. He steered me in the direction of the Mickey's for my F-250.


----------

